# bye my sweety



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

R. I. P. my sweet boy he passed today


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

im so sorry for ur loss ... he was a gorgeous boy


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

so sorry to hear that, what a gorgeous puss
xx


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, such a gorgeous boy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear you lost your boy, he was lovley, i lost my 4 week old girl today


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm so so sorry


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats so sad


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

so sorry for you loss


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> sorry to hear you lost your boy, he was lovley, i lost my 4 week old girl today


ahh im sorry to here that thanks for kind words


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

just a big thanks to all of you for your kind words


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Thinking of you. The joy of having them outweighs the pain when they have to go.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that is a few of us who have lost furbabies today 

run free little one


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P and run free

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Big hugs to you nici-know this pain try and remember all the little moments you both shared that made this handsome chap's character-he'll no doubt be jumping around in gods green garden and purring whilst another angel strokes his chin


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about you loss R.I.P x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

nici said:


> R. I. P. my sweet boy he passed today





rottiesloveragdolls said:


> sorry to hear you lost your boy, he was lovley, i lost my 4 week old girl today


Heartbreaking to loose them. Sorry to hear, ladies. R.I.P.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

RIP little man, have fun at the bridge xxxxxx cyber hugs to your mum Nici xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear this,, he was a handsome chap,,,


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2008)

really sorry to hear its hard when you lose a pet


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry - sleep well sweetheart.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry about your loss
thoughts are with you at this time


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time 
((((Hugs))))


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry for your loss, he was a very handsome cat xx


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Just caught this Nici,so sorry about your loss xx


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

hi tan thanks...... and a big thanks to all for you thoughts


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

T--jay said:


> sorry about your loss hun


thanks t--jay


----------

